# How Many Years In A Row Have You Thrown Your Halloween Party? :)



## tgoodman (Sep 25, 2009)

Curious to know how many years in a row you've thrown your party. Also, do you decorate the same way each year or change things up?


----------



## Jezebel82 (Oct 4, 2007)

This year will be my 6th year in a row. I try to do a different theme each year, but the marjority of the actual decorations are the same. I try to use them in different ways and have at least 1 different big wow effect each year. What also helps to change things up is the fact that I've moved 5 times over the last six years, however I don't recommend it


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

This will be our 5th year. Weve had a different look every year.


----------



## rosella_au (Sep 23, 2010)

This is our fourth year. We add decorations each year and move around the older ones to different areas so if someone didn't see something for any reason, they should see it the next year.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

This year will be my 4th party, but we skipped last year due to the poor turnout the third year (and getting sick myself and burnt out - last year was minimal decorating  )

I add to the decorations each party so as to sort of keep in theme with the overall theme movie. Base decor is haunted house. I also tend to find/make new things each year, so it may look familiar, but there are new things mixed in with the old. 

Themes
1st: generic haunted house
2nd: surreal estate/haunted open house
3rd: funeral
4th: spider invasion

Oh, and each year, the bathroom is completely different. I like changing out EVERYTHING for that as it's a small room where guests have to be alone - so that's always something weird and different. 
This year we're either doing a psycho killer (newspaper/magazine papering the walls with words circled and faces with the eyes scratched out and red lights and a dripping burlap-wrapped head) or spider nest (webbing and LOTS of spiders dangling everywhere - blue lights).


----------



## ReaperRick (Sep 2, 2009)

Our family has been having a Halloween party for the past 18+ years!!! And every year it's different.


----------



## tgoodman (Sep 25, 2009)

ReaperRick said:


> Our family has been having a Halloween party for the past 18+ years!!! And every year it's different.


Wow, that's awesome, Rick! How many people typically attend? Is it hard thinking of new ways to keep it fresh after all those years? Thanks for all the interesting replies!


----------



## spookyJ (Feb 20, 2010)

we've actually been doing it for since 2001, so about 10 years or so... the hardest part is cleaning the 24x36 garage each year, holy crap, there's so much stuff every where and where to put it all. Incorporating your new props and designs it what makes everything so fun, and how important lighting and atmosphere...getting this right can make the party as it puts everyone in the mood right away. Not to mention a good sound system with good music is crucial. It's always fun to pull out the Wii on the projector have a 12x10ft projection is awesome, but, always do this later in the party, want folks to mingle and get happy first


----------



## HauntedHorror (Aug 8, 2006)

I don't do it every single year but I've been having Halloween parties for about 14 years now. Most years I do but sometimes I don't if there is too much else going on. 
I usually do similar decorations but not exactly the same each year, and I tend to add more things every year. However this year I will actually be doing a theme for the first time (Bioshock) so I won't be using a lot of my usual decorations indoors.


----------



## musicL1 (Oct 27, 2009)

This is our 4th party...3rd yr in a row though. We have been adding decorations each year, and this is the first year with a theme, E. A. Poe. So we've added some theme related decorations, and are adding a mini graveyard and outdoor lighting (hopefully).


----------



## johnshenry (Sep 24, 2006)

This is our 20th year, however in 2 years ('04 and '08) we did not have a party. We do something different every year, and only since '05s party when we were in our new house could we host 50+ people.

This year's item? Live music with 2 bands....!


----------



## Halloween Scream (Sep 29, 2010)

This is our 3rd annual "Halloween Scream" (how I got my screen name ). I have a different theme for each room that remains the same, but I add a little more detail each year. For example, I made an elaborate shrine for our Dia De Los Muertos themed office this year. However, I do change the decorations of the main entryway/dining room each year so there is a little bit of surprise and suspense. I can't image what the house will look like for the 20th annual party!


----------



## johnshenry (Sep 24, 2006)

Halloween Scream said:


> ......... I can't image what the house will look like for the 20th annual party!


If you told me 10 or 15 years ago what kind of productions I would be putting on now I'd say you are on drugs. I remember putting bones in the fireplace with a blacklight and thinking that was an "over the top" crazy effect.


----------



## Minshe (Jul 7, 2011)

We have been having parties pretty regularly since 1997--a few before that and a couple of years without parties for one reason or another. The last four years have probably been my most decorated since I had a basement I could dedicate to just the party. I have had a number of themes over the years and the decorations have changed accordingly. I do use a lot of the same props/decorations, but adjust them to the theme for that year's party. I am always adding new stuff and the layout, lighting, etc. is always different, so even with using a lot of the basic things each year it always seems pretty different. No party this year because our basement is being finished--not sure how that may change my decorations--hopefully it will make a bit easier since I won't feel compelled to cover all of the ceilings and walls with fabric, scene setters, etc. in addition to decorations and props!


----------



## silent_cries_go_unheard (Sep 2, 2004)

This will be our 6th yr we do the same stuff pretty much each yr and just add to it


----------



## 1LuvHalloween (Oct 27, 2004)

This will be our 10th year. I managed to download pictures from each year into the computer so I will have them on the TV all night. Its fun to see all the costumes people have come up with through the years.


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

Im a halloween party virgin lmao.. Last year i had 4 girls over for pumpkin soup and candy and we watched a few flicks. That didnt count really, so this year its my first real party halloween style, and im very exited. I need to get people used to the idea of halloween partys before i can go totally over the top, so im keeping it low but still cool  
This year we will be around 12-15 people i think, and its adults only. I did consider letting people bringing their kids but i thought no, cuz then i would be really limited in the gore part haha.. also i do a winter solstice lunch thingy in december where kids are allowed so thought it would be nice for people to have a kid free night. I Denmark its not a big tradition and there is no trick or treat so they dont really know what they are missing anyway haha..
I plan to make it a tradition tho for my friends and hope that it can grow just as i see your partys do with cool props etc.


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

This year was my first year!! Hoping to have one next year...........liking the funeral theme someone else mentioned!


----------



## rosebud89 (Oct 17, 2011)

This year will be our 3rd...I thought that was good, but ya'll got me beat by a mile...which means u can give me great advice  
We theme different each year, adding to the decor each year, got about 10 totes of stuff, many moveable interactive decor props. graveyard inside. We had about 20-30 people come last year, so this year will be around the same, maybe 5-10 more...you know how people here about it, so it gets bigger each year. 
I'm not going to go into all the food detail this year, imma just order pizza and wings, because who can say no to grease before beer?? I dont think anyone can lol. 
This is my first post on this website. It's nice to see that there are alot of other people out there who enjoy this holiday as much as I do. I hope everyone has fun and enjoys the party, even if you are the host, dont forget to have fun!!! 
My party is this weekend, the 22nd!!!


----------



## DappledDawn (Oct 8, 2009)

I believe this year will be our sixth year. We started in our little town-home with about 5 friends and now we have about 20 people every year (and we're in a much bigger place).  We always have it the Friday before Halloween (or if Halloween is on a Friday, it's on that date). I usually keep the same decorations (too much expense changing every year), but we usually add a couple of new things every year as well. 

It's a blast every time.


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

We have thrown large Halloween parties for 16 years, although this year's was our 14th Annual Boo Bash in our house. We do a different theme every year, always requiring new props and builds.

We average around 32 to 36 people each year.

Eric


----------



## natalyn (Oct 15, 2009)

This is my 3rd year. I have a HUGE party on "odd" numbered years for adults only. I have a regular party on "even" numbered years that is kid friendly. I had planned on having a western themed party this year, but my son got married a couple of weeks ago and there was no way that I could do the halloween party to the level that I wanted it to be. So I guess I have a head start on my 2013 party - LOL.


----------



## Twohazy (Oct 16, 2009)

This will be my 4th year hosting a party. The first two years, we had just a regular party. Last year we did a Roaring 20's themed party. This year we're back to no theme with lots of spiders!


----------



## musicL1 (Oct 27, 2009)

natalyn said:


> I have a HUGE party on "odd" numbered years for adults only. I have a regular party on "even" numbered years that is kid friendly.


*natalyn* - that's a neat idea, a good way to handle the awkward question of whether kids are invited. 

*Twohazy* - Roaring 20's sounds fun...did it go over well? just wondering since this is the first year we are going with a theme, and I've been wondering if it will throw people off.


----------



## Twohazy (Oct 16, 2009)

Oh it went over wonderfully! Everyone dressed up (Flappers, gangsters, cops, etc.) and everyone loved the decorations. I'll try to post some pics of what we did.


----------



## DarkMaiden (Oct 6, 2009)

This year will be our 9th annual... Our decoration supply has grown from a bag of stuff to 8 bins  But we change it up every year and get something new every year, a few items will go with our theme, but mostly the theme is in our costumes and our invitations. 

Our first 4 parties were not themed, but we started in with themes in year 5, it was an Asylum/Deranged Hospital theme (hubby and I dressed as a bloody doctor and nurse)... Year 6 was Haunted Graveyard (we were corpse bride and groom)... Year 7 was Haunted Penitentiary (we were cop and prisoner)... Last year was a Poe theme (we were Lenore and Poe)... and this year is Monster Mash theme (we are Frankenstein and his bride)


----------



## Twohazy (Oct 16, 2009)

Here are a few pictures from our "Silent Eddie's Speakeasy" roaring 20's party. We set up a casino behind that "concrete" wall (I didn't take any pictures of that for some reason!)


----------



## drzooman (Jul 8, 2010)

This year will be my 12th Annual party. I do a new theme each year and it's usually based on whatever big movie that came out that year. This year we are doing Harry Potter, other themes include Blair Witch, 80's slasher films, Scream etc... 

Each year gets a bit more technical adding new electronic and pneumatic props. (This year we are recreating Olivander's Wand shop among other scenes) The downside is each year the guests expect bigger, better and more elaborate decorations... which gets a little stressful- but I love the challenge lol


----------



## ReaperRick (Sep 2, 2009)

tgoodman said:


> Wow, that's awesome, Rick! How many people typically attend? Is it hard thinking of new ways to keep it fresh after all those years? Thanks for all the interesting replies!


Well in the begining it was just a few family memebers and friends but as our family keeps growing it gets bigger and bigger every year! Last year it was about 30 to 40 people!


----------



## jakiedoodle (Sep 17, 2011)

twohazy - I had a chuckle out of your LIQUOR IN THE FRONT, POKER IN THE REAR sign! LOL But, that's my "devilish" side kickin' in! ha ha ha I'm sure you'll have people commenting on that sign all night at your party!


----------



## Twohazy (Oct 16, 2009)

Actually Jakiedoodle, those pictures are from our party last year and you're right, everyone loved that sign!


----------



## halloweenmistress (Sep 25, 2009)

This is our fourth annual that we have hosted at our house. We have anywhere from 50-70 people so we like to change the theme every year. The first year was typical Halloween Haunt, the second was Halloween goes Hollywood (favorite TV/movie characters...dead or alive), last year was Carnevil and this year is Face Your Fears/Asylum theme. We are already working on our 2012 theme for the 5th anniversary and it will be a voodoo theme of some kind. Love this holiday!!


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

Our first party was in 1995. We've taken 4 years off since then and will take this year off as well. Each year grew, but they really got big in 2004 and the pressure just builds each year to top or even maintain the level of the previous one. (self induced lol) I think back to the early years and miss the simplicity of it. Less people, less work and tons more fun. Our biggest year was 2007 I think. We guessed around 80 people. Who knows, maybe we will do one next year.


----------



## Haunt Brewing (Sep 26, 2010)

this is year 4 for me, but only my second one in in Chicago. This is my first year with a legit theme, insane asylum. Last year was loosely a zombie theme, and the years before that were general haunted house. Like Frankie's girl I like to decorate the bathroom. I feel like it is never expected for my guests. Last year I bought this screaming pumpkin thing that's light activated. So every time someone would walk in and turn on the light they'd get a loud scream at them. Always good to give a jolt when your guests have to pee.


----------



## Gryphon (Sep 28, 2011)

Zero. I havent ever thrown a party. i just get asked to decorate for everyone elses party


----------



## SCATALIE (Oct 14, 2011)

This week was going to be our first party but we had an few problems with a jerk of an appraiser not letting us close escrow in time. Next year will be a for sure halloween bash.


----------

